# TPMS shut off....



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Does anyone know how to turn off the TPMS via VAG or anyother manner where I won't have the yellow warning on my display? I got aftermarket wheels & sold my stocks with the sensors accidently & now I have the constant system failure warning light on the display which drives me nuts... For the time being until I get new sensors, I want to disable the system.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: TPMS shut off.... (DgonzTT)*

Paging Terje? Any idea on this one? I know you'll need to track down the long code and a VAG if you don't already have one. Try the VAG-COM forum as well.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You can disable it via vagcom for sure.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Yea but how exactly? I have the ability to Vag com myself but just don't know where to start


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: TPMS shut off.... (DgonzTT)*

It's in controller 17-Instruments. You can see from the image that it has a value of 16 in the first four digits of the code. Simply subtract 16 from the number in the first four digits and it should disable the TPMS.
*ALWAYS REMEMBER* to write down the original code before making any changes in case you have a problem or need to change it back..
If you're unfamiliar with how the code is made up, each option/item has a value. Add up the values of the options and you get the number that makes up the first four digits of the code.
As you can see, my car has a value of 113 (0113) in the first four digits. It's equipped with the following:
AWD/Quattro = value of 1
TPMS = value of 16
AFS = value of 32
Mag Ride = value of 64
Added up = value of 113 (0113) in the first four digits.
It's a simple task, but if you're unfamiliar or uncomfortable making the changes, seek out someone with experience, whether it be an owner or a n independent VW/Audi shop.









DISCLAIMER: Keep in mind that I am an amateur. By using any of the material described here you are assuming all responsibility for your own actions and their possible outcomes on your car.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Regina_TT* »_
DISCLAIMER: Keep in mind that I am an amateur. By using any of the material described here you are assuming all responsibility for your own actions and their possible outcomes on your car.


I approve of this disclaimer.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Sweet... Thanx buddy I appreciate you taking the time to show me


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Anytime, boys!
Thanks, Chuck!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Since we're talking about TPMS...I've got a question I've been meaning to ask.
I rode in an '06 A8, and the MMI will display realtime tire pressures. Awesome, I thought. I can't seem to find this as an option on my '09 TTS or the '08 Q7.
Is it possible?


----------

